# 1Gb memory card



## danole (29 Jul 2006)

Just ordered one from Pixmania.I'm told by the photo shop guy that a 1gb card full of pics CAN'T be burned on to a CD.Is this info correct?He says I'll just be able to upload them onto my PC.How 'bout OFOTO?Too much for them,too?I'm kinda sorry I bought it now!


----------



## Crunchie (29 Jul 2006)

A CD has around 700 mb of storage so it's not possible just to copy 1 gb of data onto it. I presume there's nothing stopping you selecting up to 700mb of files and copying onto one cd and putting the remainder on a second one.

Alternatively a DVD holds 4.7 gb so you could burn them all onto one


----------



## pennypincher (30 Jul 2006)

www.marx-computers.com were selling 1 Gig of SD memory for 35 Euro this week,but if you're not in Dublin add 7.50 to the charge for Delivery


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2006)

7DayShop - 1GB _SD Card _GBP£10.99 plus £3.95 P&P =~ €22.


----------



## danole (30 Jul 2006)

I got done!! 61 yoyos inc post rom Pixmania.'Still,better than 100 in the camera shop......


----------



## pennypincher (30 Jul 2006)

Clubman that's an excellent site,saved nearly 15 Euro off my best internet site and over 38 Euro compared to the shop!


----------



## CN624 (30 Jul 2006)

How quickly did the goods from 7dayshop arrive?


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Jul 2006)

Generally, 7dayshop take 7-10 days.

Never had any problems with them, and have used them quite a bit.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## CN624 (31 Jul 2006)

Have you gone for the generic brand cards or the SanDisk products? 

I get mine elsewhere at the minute for a bit more but delivery in normally next day and tend to buy Transcend or SanDisk and have never had a problem with any of the cards.


----------



## jbchips (31 Jul 2006)

also check out 

http://www.shop4memory.com/


----------



## MonsieurBond (2 Aug 2006)

jbchips said:
			
		

> also check out
> 
> http://www.shop4memory.com/


Also check out www.svp.co.uk (as opposed to www.svp.ie ) who have 1GB cards for £13 inc VAT with delivery for £1 if you buy one of the selection Discounted Delivery products such as 50 Datawrite Grey DVD-Rs for £10 - good value for a generally reliable product. (They have other brands of DVD-Rs including Datawrite Titanium which work out at around €7 for a spindle of 50!)

2 day delivery service from the UK.


----------



## irishpancake (4 Aug 2006)

I have used ebay, [broken link removed].

The memory is branded SanDisk, but has to come from Hong Kong, takes about 10 days - 2 wks.

Only cost €21.60 through PayPal, inc postage.


----------



## MonsieurBond (4 Aug 2006)

irishpancake said:
			
		

> I have used ebay, [broken link removed].
> 
> The memory is branded SanDisk, but has to come from Hong Kong, takes about 10 days - 2 wks.
> 
> Only cost €21.60 through PayPal, inc postage.


I'm a bit wary of buying small things like memory cards, card readers, flash drives etc. from eBay when posted from HK with the long delivery times and with the postage costing as much as the item itself.

If there is something wrong with item, the standard return policy is that you pay for the postage back and they then send you a new one. Fair enough, except that the postage back is a significant cost.

Having been  burnt once on this, I now prefer to only buy from Irish / UK resellers, as the return postage is only a few Euro.

Just my  €0.02 worth.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2006)

And _7DayShop _are only c. €22 all in (see above) with the advantage that they are at least in the _UK_. Admittedly their cheapest cards are generic ones rather than big brand names. However I have never had any problems with them.


----------



## irishpancake (8 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> And _7DayShop _are only c. €22 all in (see above) with the advantage that they are at least in the _UK_.



Eh sorry CM, not strictly true. 

About the _UK_ I mean  



> For immigration and nationality purposes the United Kingdom generally treats Guernsey as though it were part of the UK, however Guernsey is constitutionally entitled to restrict immigration by non-Guernsey residents and maintains its own immigration and border controls.



From this _Wikipedia_ Article on Guernsey.

Anyway, i find a fiver from HK for postage isn't a lot more than £3.95 from the Channel Islands. 

As with everything on eBay, just be sure to check out sellers feedback, etc.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

Sorry - my mistake. Forgot that they were in the _Channel Islands_!


----------



## cerberos (8 Aug 2006)

moby memory uk


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

1GB _SD Card_ from them is GBP£14.99 + £6 P&P = £20.99 total =~ €31 which is significantly dearer than other suggestions here.


----------



## eggerb (8 Aug 2006)

Was just about to buy one today off pixmania and came across this thread!

ClubMan, is the unbranded one not only £10.99 (today anyway) and the SanDisk one £15.49. Does anbody have any opinions on the 1gb SD Sandisk Ultra II for £23.99? What am I paying the extra for? Am I just as well off with the unbranded for £10.99 or should I go for the £15.49 or the £23.99 one?

edit: Sorry! Just see you were probably referring to the one on moby. The ones I mentioned were on [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

paul5 said:
			
		

> Does anbody have any opinions on the 1gb SD Sandisk Ultra II for £23.99? What am I paying the extra for?


 Increased [broken link removed] *if *your device can exploit them. 

Update: just checked the _7DayShop _site and both the SanDisk "regular" and Ultra II cards seem to have the same read/write speeds!


> Am I just as well off with the unbranded for £10.99 or should I go for the £15.49 or the £23.99 one?


 Depends on the application/device but in general I would go for the cheapest one.


----------



## eggerb (8 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> just checked the _7DayShop _site and both the SanDisk "regular" and Ultra II cards seem to have the same read/write speeds!
> Depends on the application/device but in general I would go for the cheapest one.


 
That's interesting. I wonder if the info for the standard card is correct. Even on [broken link removed] there's nothing about the speed of the standard card. I've dropped them an e-mail. I see if I hear anything back.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

Judging by [broken link removed] it may be that the info on _7DayShop _is inaccurate for the standard card and that these are 20x (as per the link I posted above) while the _Ultra _cards are 60x. Whether or not the speed difference is significant for your application/device depends on several factors. Again the link posted above should help you decide.


----------



## pennypincher (8 Aug 2006)

I just received my 1 Gb unbranded card today total price including shipping from 7dayshop =22Euro.I can now take 624 Pictures on my 5Mp camera!Great value


----------



## eggerb (9 Aug 2006)

Tying to ascertain whether there will be an appreciable difference isn't easy either. I have a Canon IXUS 55. The only definite benefit I could find is for continuous shooting: [broken link removed]

Approx. 2.1 images per second using a higher speed card / no figures for using a slower speed card.


----------



## eggerb (9 Aug 2006)

Found a good plain english explanation of [broken link removed]s - again on eBay.


----------



## michaelm (10 Aug 2006)

The SanDisk SB Ultra II plus USB looks like it might be handy as it can be plugged into a USB port.  The 512MB version is a handy price from 7dayshop.  There is a 1GB version of this card also but 7dayshop don't seem to carry it at the moment.  That said I have seen a few reports of the card getting stuck in Canon cameras.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

Personally I'd be more inclined to go with a standalone _USB _card reader rather than more expensive _SD Cards _with built in _USB _connectivity.


----------



## eggerb (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Personally I'd be more inclined to go with a standalone _USB _card reader rather than more expensive _SD Cards _with built in _USB _connectivity.


 
Same here ... it has got good reviews but I'd be wary that bits would snap off. A separate SD card reader will only cost you £2.99 on 7dayshop.


----------



## eggerb (10 Aug 2006)

Got a rreply from Sandisk Technical Support on the speed of their standard SD card. They said "The speed of SD card is up to 2.5mb/s read and write". I thought they would come back and say at least 3.0 mb/sec.


----------



## michaelm (10 Aug 2006)

I guess I like the SD USB more as a very small USB key rather than SD memory.  I like the idea of maybe installing Ubuntu on a tiny 1GB USB key.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

paul5 said:


> Got a rreply from Sandisk Technical Support on the speed of their standard SD card. They said "The speed of SD card is up to 2.5mb/s read and write". I thought they would come back and say at least 3.0 mb/sec.


Maybe they mean 2.5M*bytes *which would be 20M*bits *or 133x speed? However I would not expect the standard card to be that fast whatever about their _Ultra _or _Extreme _cards. Some articles are not that clear when _MB/Mb/mb _etc. mean bits or bytes even thought the convention is normally B = Bytes and b = bits.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

michaelm said:


> I guess I like the SD USB more as a very small USB key rather than SD memory.  I like the idea of maybe installing Ubuntu on a tiny 1GB USB key.


Fair enough - I just don't like the c. doubled price per _MB _that the _USB_ attachment seems to imply.


----------

